# Bonciorno!



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

prova...sa'...sa'...prova...

1..2..3..prova...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*Aoooo*

Arieccolo.....tutto bene?:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

ciao stermi, sono contenta che tu sia tornato


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

arriba arribaaa :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arieccolo.....tutto bene?:up:


yessss...:up:

ciao neh....

vedo che ci sono cambiamenti...fammi un rapportino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

saluti:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*mhhhhh*

Non ho troppo tempo......cosa ti interessa saper?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao stermi, sono contenta che tu sia tornato


dipende se ce resto......

te che me dai?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: comunque ciao anca a ti bella signora...(vabbe' a fiducia..):mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> arriba arribaaa :carneval:


ciao MM...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> saluti:mrgreen:


ciao mice'...

ao' ve posso fa' un saluto cumulativo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> prova...sa'...sa'...prova...
> 
> 1..2..3..prova...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



WE'! :mrgreen: Dove sei stato tutto questo tempo 

BENTORNATO! ... mancavi solo tu  anche se sei in "grave" ritardo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Vabbè...si è evitato qualche ban pure lui...!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho troppo tempo......cosa ti interessa saper?:mrgreen:


1+1+2+1+1-1-1-2...mmmmmm

sbaglio o manca qualcuno???...

peccccato...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...si è evitato qualche ban pure lui...!!



Questo e' certo come la morte :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*Mhhhhh*

Peccato?dipende.....in qualche caso per fortuna.......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> WE'! :mrgreen: Dove sei stato tutto questo tempo
> 
> BENTORNATO! ... mancavi solo tu  anche se sei in "grave" ritardo :rotfl::rotfl:


uela cia' Mari'...:mrgreen:

girovagavo nel ueb e me so' perso...

ma il 33 e' gia' passato?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao mice'...
> 
> ao' ve posso fa' un saluto cumulativo?:mrgreen:


Sine.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...si è evitato qualche ban pure lui...!!


perche' non se po' fa' piu' come ai nostri vecchi tempi?

:mrgreen:

ma daaaaai....allora me ne vado.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uela cia' Mari'...:mrgreen:
> 
> girovagavo nel ueb e me so' perso...
> 
> ...


MAH! ... l'ultimo che ho visto passare e' stato il 71


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... l'ultimo che ho visto passare e' stato il 71


ed uno solo ce ne stava?

io dico che ce ne sta qualche artro....

guarda bene...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche' non se po' fa' piu' come ai nostri vecchi tempi?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ma daaaaai....allora me ne vado.....:mrgreen:


La moderazione non esiste piu', esiste la valutazione del pubblico  ADMIN dice che e' "democrazia"


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*sterminatorr*

Fino ad un mese fa assolutamente no....poi é cascato"IL MARESCIALLO"e di conseguenza parte della cricca...e anche seè rimasto qualche isolato"NOSTALGICO/A"si respira un aria più dolce!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed uno solo ce ne stava?
> 
> io dico che ce ne sta qualche artro....
> 
> ...


Sapessi quanto ti ho penZato  tanto tanto


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La moderazione non esiste piu', esiste la valutazione del pubblico  ADMIN dice che e' "democrazia"


che bello ....la nominesccccciiiioonnn...

ce voleva proprio....:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che bello ....la nominesccccciiiioonnn...
> 
> ce voleva proprio....:mrgreen:


Intanto l'Amico" Friz ha disertato (capisc a me ), non si sa dove sta


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino ad un mese fa assolutamente no....poi é cascato"IL MARESCIALLO"e di conseguenza parte della cricca...e anche seè rimasto qualche isolato"NOSTALGICO/A"si respira un aria più dolce!!!


ecchilavrebbemaidettooooo?

pero' dopo tutte le minacce che t'ha fatto, tu stai ancora qua e lui e' sparito...

che figurrremmerd'....

brrrrr...roba da espatrio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*Stermi'*

il pupplico , attraverso un clicche, da un giudizio ( negatif o positif ) e lo motiva.


un giudizio necativo = - 1
un giutizio positifo = + 1

ZI PARTE DA UN 10 .

ACCUMOLI SOMME ALGEBBRICCKE E T'ARRANGI

A ZERO SEI ESPULSO IN AUTOMATIC:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

*mk *

*torna c'e' sterminator!*

​


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

prima capivo poco ora capisco anke meno
sterminator si e' iscritto per dare anke lui carezze e pugnalate e prendere in giro ki non c'e' piu'? e come fa a saperlo? io scritto da qualche settimana ormai leggo e leggo e non capisco boh


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il pupplico , attraverso un clicche, da un giudizio ( negatif o positif ) e lo motiva.
> 
> 
> un giudizio necativo = - 1
> ...


vabbe' ho capito...e' facile...

comunque, nell'eventuo, stateve gia' salutati...:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' ho capito...e' facile...
> 
> comunque, nell'eventuo, stateve gia' salutati...:mrgreen:


 
EH NO..CHE STRUNS'
mo' arrivi e te ne vai?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> prima capivo poco ora capisco anke meno
> sterminator si e' iscritto per dare anke lui carezze e pugnalate e prendere in giro ki non c'e' piu'? *e come fa a saperlo?* io scritto da qualche settimana ormai leggo e leggo e non capisco boh


per quello che mi e' dato sapere, so' paragnosta...mentre a mia insaputa sono altro...ben altro...

:mrgreen:

Ps: Pieri' vuoi diventare mio amico?

:mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il pupplico , attraverso un clicche, da un giudizio ( negatif o positif ) e lo motiva.
> 
> 
> un giudizio necativo = - 1
> ...


Ok, ma...lasciando stare che mi pare una roba dell'altro mondo un metodo così...per capirci meglio...se uno dà un giudizio negativo perchè quel determinato utente gli è antipatico ma di fatto il post non era per nulla offensivo, vale lo stesso? Oppure c'è qualcuno che controlla l'effettivo contenuto "negativo"?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> prima capivo poco ora capisco anke meno
> sterminator si e' iscritto per dare anke lui carezze e pugnalate e prendere in giro ki non c'e' piu'? e come fa a saperlo? io scritto da qualche settimana ormai leggo e leggo e non capisco boh


SBAGLI DI GROSSO, Sterminator e' schietto/sincero e se ti deve prendere a calci lo fa in pubblico, non si nasconde ... intanto impara a conoscerlo prima di giudicare


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ok, ma...lasciando stare che mi pare una roba dell'altro mondo un metodo così...per capirci meglio...se uno dà un giudizio negativo perchè quel determinato utente gli è antipatico ma di fatto il post non era per nulla offensivo, vale lo stesso? Oppure c'è qualcuno che controlla l'effettivo contenuto "negativo"?


si, vale lo stesso.


ieri appunto, mi hanno dato una valutazzzione negatifa perchè sto sur ghezz.


----------



## Papero (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, vale lo stesso.


ma anche positivo solo perchè l'utente ti sta simpatico


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, vale lo stesso.
> 
> 
> ieri appunto, mi hanno dato una valutazzzione negatifa perchè sto sur ghezz.


Va beh, dai, allora è peggio di quel che immaginassi


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SBAGLI DI GROSSO, Sterminator e' schietto/sincero e se ti deve prendere a calci lo fa in pubblico, non si nasconde ... intanto impara a conoscerlo prima di giudicare


non ho giudicato se tu vedi giudizi nelle mie parole e' perke' sei evidentemente la prima che giudica. io ho messo uno scritto tu hai messo la malizia. non permetterti di darmi paternita' di pensieri non espressi grazie
e poi non baso la mia opinione sulla gente x quello ke mi dicono altri se sterminator e' quello ke e' lo scopriro' non mi basta quello che me ne dici tu esattamente come non mi basta quello ke ho letto di te dalla falsa in poi


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao MM...


 ciao sterm...


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma anche positivo solo perchè l'utente ti sta simpatico



eh si
pappero.

hai un bel culetto, lo sai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ok, ma...lasciando stare che mi pare una roba dell'altro mondo un metodo così...per capirci meglio...se uno dà un giudizio negativo perchè quel determinato utente gli è antipatico ma di fatto il post non era per nulla offensivo, vale lo stesso? Oppure c'è qualcuno che controlla l'effettivo contenuto "negativo"?


 Spiego (quel che è stato spiegato).
Non è possibile che uno stesso utente dia più valutazioni (sia positive sia negative) allo stesso utente, senza aver dato valutazioni anche ad altri.
Quindi l'accanirsi su un determinato utente è possibile solo se si crea un clima di mobbing.
Cosa che non è da escludere.


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per quello che mi e' dato sapere, so' paragnosta...mentre a mia insaputa sono altro...ben altro...
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ok diventiamo amici e visto ke sei paragnosta in amicizia mi dai 6 numeri?:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> EH NO..CHE STRUNS'
> mo' arrivi e te ne vai?



ahahahahahahah

e non dipende da me....

miiiiii gia' m'hanno bollato per rientro di cattivo gusto...

punti 8...

ao ma i punti fragola dell'esselunga valgono?

cazzarola se so' peggiorati...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, vale lo stesso.
> 
> 
> ieri appunto, mi hanno dato una valutazzzione negatifa perchè sto sur ghezz.


Ma almeno il "confessionale" è stato istuituito? E se poi uno è in nomination lo sbattono nel tugurio?


----------



## Papero (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> non ho giudicato se tu vedi giudizi nelle mie parole e' perke' sei evidentemente la prima che giudica. io ho messo uno scritto tu hai messo la malizia. non permetterti di darmi paternita' di pensieri non espressi grazie
> e poi non baso la mia opinione sulla gente x quello ke mi dicono altri se sterminator e' quello ke e' lo scopriro' non mi basta quello che me ne dici tu esattamente come non mi basta quello ke ho letto di te dalla falsa in poi


ma Sterminator chi è 


e pierpiero  chi sei 

:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> e non dipende da me....
> 
> ...


Ma appena entrati come si fa a dare i punti in negativo o in positivo?
Allora si va solo a simpatia ed antipatia:condom:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma Sterminator chi è
> 
> 
> e pierpiero  chi sei
> ...


sterminator non so. io sono piero piacere
tu?


----------



## Papero (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> piero piacere
> tu?


Papero piacere mio


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiego (quel che è stato spiegato).
> Non è possibile che uno stesso utente dia più valutazioni (sia positive sia negative) allo stesso utente, senza aver dato valutazioni anche ad altri.
> Quindi l'accanirsi su un determinato utente è possibile solo se si crea un clima di mobbing.
> Cosa che non è da escludere.


Ok, grazie Persa. Dato che  ho intenzione di NON usare mai la votazione negativa, proverò il nuovo "esaltante" metodo dandoti un giudizio positivo per la spiegazione


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> non ho giudicato se tu vedi giudizi nelle mie parole e' perke' sei evidentemente la prima che giudica. io ho messo uno scritto tu hai messo la malizia. non permetterti di darmi paternita' di pensieri non espressi grazie
> e poi non baso la mia opinione sulla gente x quello ke mi dicono altri se sterminator e' quello ke e' lo scopriro' non mi basta quello che me ne dici tu esattamente come non mi basta quello ke ho letto di te dalla falsa in poi


OK :mili: :ciao: ... non mi voglio rovinare il piacere di avere tra noi un vecchio Amico, Punto.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma appena entrati come si fa a dare i punti in negativo o in positivo?
> Allora si va solo a simpatia ed antipatia:condom:


evidentemente e' un mio vecchio fan frustrato che se sta ancora a lecca' le ferite...:mrgreen:

o una fan a cui non diedi er cellulare...

me sa piu' la seconda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK :mili: :ciao: ... non mi voglio rovinare il piacere di avere tra noi un vecchio Amico, Punto.


brava non rovinartelo


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiego (quel che è stato spiegato).
> Non è possibile che uno stesso utente dia più valutazioni (sia positive sia negative) allo stesso utente, senza aver dato valutazioni anche ad altri.
> Quindi l'accanirsi su un determinato utente è possibile solo se si crea un clima di mobbing.
> Cosa che non è da escludere.


uh siggnur...

cosi complessa..


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> e non dipende da me....
> 
> ...


8 commenti negativi
ma dici sul serio?


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> evidentemente e' un mio vecchio fan frustrato che se sta ancora a lecca' le ferite...:mrgreen:
> 
> o una fan a cui non diedi er cellulare...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Ma appena entrati come si fa a dare i punti in negativo o in positivo?*
> Allora si va solo a simpatia ed antipatia:condom:


... i pregiudizi sono duri a morire ... Sterminator e' un vecchio utente, in molti lo conoscono  e non e' sempre piaciuto a tutti/e.


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 8 commenti negativi
> ma dici sul serio?


Ma no, da quel che ho capito ogni commento negativo vale -1...quindi se si parte da 10, lui ha ricevuto 2 commenti negativi fino ad ora.
Ho capito bene? Promossa?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 8 commenti negativi
> ma dici sul serio?


no 1 commento solo... pero' se erano 10 i punti in partenza sara' er papa che vale doppio?:mrgreen:

boh...


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... i pregiudizi sono duri a morire ... Sterminator e' un vecchio utente, in molti lo conoscono  e non e' sempre piaciuto a tutti/e.


evvabè, ma sto cazzo, se uno non ti piace giri canale.

quindi sta dicendo la verità con otto segnalazioni.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no 1 commento solo... pero' se erano 10 i punti in partenza sara' er papa che vale doppio?:mrgreen:
> 
> boh...


ambeh...già stavo per esplodere.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma no, da quel che ho capito ogni commento negativo vale -1...quindi se si parte da 10, lui ha ricevuto 2 commenti negativi fino ad ora.
> Ho capito bene? Promossa?


aggiornamento:

ora sono a +11....fiuuuuuuuu'...me stava a veni' la depressiun'...:mrgreen:

grazie chiunque voi siate...(un caffe' al bar......un caffe' pero' ao'...cio' er mutuo...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aggiornamento:
> 
> ora sono a +11....fiuuuuuuuu'...me stava a veni' la depressiun'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Io non sono stata...però un cafferino a quest'ora lo prenderei volentieri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 8 commenti negativi
> ma dici sul serio?


Micio non hai ancora capito bene il sistema.
Si parte da 10 punti. Se si hanno 8 punti vuol dire che si sono avute due valutazioni negative, non dalla stessa persona, perché il sistema non lo permette, oppure due valutazioni negative in più delle positive.
Anzi i due che hanno dato una valutazione negativa a sterminetor non potranno per molto dagliene altre.
Se guardi le valutazioni tue, clickando su pannello utente, potrai trovare, come me, che uno stesso post ha ricevuto sia valutazioni positive, sia negative, annullandosi a vicenda.
Quelo che non mi è ancora chiaro è quante valutazioni ognuno abbia a disposizione giornalmente o settimanalmente o se sono potenzialmente infinite commisurate al numero degli utenti iscritti e dopo quante valutazioni "date in giro" si è riabilitati a dare valutazione a un utente a cui è già stata data.


----------



## ranatan (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio non hai ancora capito bene il sistema.
> Si parte da 10 punti. Se si hanno 8 punti vuol dire che si sono avute due valutazioni negative, non dalla stessa persona, perché il sistema non lo permette, oppure due valutazioni negative in più delle positive.
> Anzi i due che hanno dato una valutazione negativa a sterminetor non potranno per molto dagliene altre.
> Se guardi le valutazioni tue, clickando su pannello utente, potrai trovare, come me, che uno stesso post ha ricevuto sia valutazioni positive, sia negative, annullandosi a vicenda.
> Quelo che non mi è ancora chiaro è quante valutazioni ognuno abbia a disposizione giornalmente o settimanalmente o se sono potenzialmente infinite commisurate al numero degli utenti iscritti e dopo quante valutazioni "date in giro" si è riabilitati a dare valutazione a un utente a cui è già stata data.


Infatti ho guardato nel mio pannello utente. Anche io ho una valutazione negative e una positiva per lo stesso post...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aggiornamento:
> 
> ora sono a +11....fiuuuuuuuu'...me stava a veni' la depressiun'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 Visto?
Adesso hai ricevuto 3 valutazioni positive che hanno recuperato le due negative.
Ma né chi ha votato positivo, né chi ha votato negativo potrà dartene altre per un po'.
Scatenati... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio non hai ancora capito bene il sistema.
> Si parte da 10 punti. Se si hanno 8 punti vuol dire che si sono avute due valutazioni negative, non dalla stessa persona, perché il sistema non lo permette, oppure due valutazioni negative in più delle positive.
> Anzi i due che hanno dato una valutazione negativa a sterminetor non potranno per molto dagliene altre.
> Se guardi le valutazioni tue, clickando su pannello utente, potrai trovare, come me, che uno stesso post ha ricevuto sia valutazioni positive, sia negative, annullandosi a vicenda.
> Quelo che non mi è ancora chiaro è quante valutazioni ognuno abbia a disposizione giornalmente o settimanalmente o se sono potenzialmente infinite commisurate al numero degli utenti iscritti e dopo quante valutazioni "date in giro" si è riabilitati a dare valutazione a un utente a cui è già stata data.


ciao Pe', pero' ripeto che evidentemente vale doppio il sicario/a...

a proposito...te dov'eri alle 14:07??? hai n'alibi, testimoni, padrini, cumpari e cumpareddi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aggiornamento:
> 
> ora sono a +11....fiuuuuuuuu'...me stava a veni' la depressiun'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


tanto pigiare non costa niente...fossero palanche :singleeye:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio non hai ancora capito bene il sistema.
> Si parte da 10 punti. Se si hanno 8 punti vuol dire che si sono avute due valutazioni negative, non dalla stessa persona, perché il sistema non lo permette, oppure due valutazioni negative in più delle positive.
> Anzi i due che hanno dato una valutazione negativa a sterminetor non potranno per molto dagliene altre.
> Se guardi le valutazioni tue, clickando su pannello utente, potrai trovare, come me, che uno stesso post ha ricevuto sia valutazioni positive, sia negative, annullandosi a vicenda.
> Quelo che non mi è ancora chiaro è quante valutazioni ognuno abbia a disposizione giornalmente o settimanalmente o se sono potenzialmente infinite commisurate al numero degli utenti iscritti e dopo quante valutazioni "date in giro" si è riabilitati a dare valutazione a un utente a cui è già stata data.


grazie per la tua buona volontà.


ora ho capito che se non avessi capito era li stess
è un pasticciaccio.
tipo nomination insomma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao Pe', pero' ripeto che evidentemente vale doppio il sicario/a...
> 
> a proposito...te dov'eri alle 14:07??? hai n'alibi, testimoni, padrini, cumpari e cumpareddi?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Io? Alle 14:07?
A darti un voto negativo per il cattivo gusto di rientrare infierendo su chi non c'è e non può rispondere... :mrgreen:
Per il resto ..bentornato.:up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto?
> Adesso hai ricevuto 3 valutazioni positive che hanno recuperato le due negative.
> Ma né chi ha votato positivo, né chi ha votato negativo potrà dartene altre per un po'.
> Scatenati... :mrgreen:


a Pe'...noto un certo compiacimento attendista...nobbuon...

ED IO DELUDEROTI!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a Pe'...noto un certo compiacimento attendista...nobbuon...
> 
> ED IO DELUDEROTI!!!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 So che puoi dare un grande contributo o puoi divertirti a "baruffare"... Spero NON mi deluderai...


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

io neanke ho capito nulla dei voti io ho ricevuto un voto e sono a 10 non dovrei essere a 11 secondo quello detto da Persa/Ritrovata?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io? Alle 14:07?
> A darti un voto negativo per il cattivo gusto di rientrare infierendo su chi non c'è e non può rispondere... :mrgreen:
> Per il resto ..bentornato.:up:


sapevo che hai stata tu...antipatica...:mrgreen:

c'erano macchie de sugo...

ue' se ce metti un po' de peperoncino forse lo salvi...

prooooova...

Ps:grazie comunque per il resto...


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io? Alle 14:07?
> A darti un voto negativo per il cattivo gusto di rientrare infierendo su chi non c'è e non può rispondere... :mrgreen:
> Per il resto ..bentornato.:up:


quello che non capisco, lascia perdere il sistema voluto dall'admin..
a te che cambia se ti limiti a dire quello che pensi senza dare  nessun punteggio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> io neanke ho capito nulla dei voti io ho ricevuto un voto e sono a 10 non dovrei essere a 11 secondo quello detto da Persa/Ritrovata?


 No 10 è la base.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sapevo che hai stata tu...antipatica...:mrgreen:
> 
> c'erano macchie de sugo...
> 
> ...


 Come sai che oggi ho fatto l'amatriciana? :mrgreen:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No 10 è la base.


sono a 10 
pero' mi hanno dato un voto positivo
10+1 = 11 e invece sono sempre a 10
forse se mi danno un negativo non lo vedo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che non capisco, lascia perdere il sistema voluto dall'admin..
> a te che cambia se ti limiti a dire quello che pensi senza dare nessun punteggio?


Il sistema ha lo scopo di evitare le risse, consentendo di evidenziare da parte di più persone un post che viene considerato negativo senza che la cosa degeneri in tutti contro uno o tutti contro tutti.
Ha un senso.
Consente di dare un punteggio negativo senza alimentare la rissa o di dare un punteggio positivo senza creare l'effetto alleanza.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> sono a 10
> pero' mi hanno dato un voto positivo
> 10+1 = 11 e invece sono sempre a 10
> forse se mi danno un negativo non lo vedo?


... ma e' verde o grigio quel voto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> sono a 10
> pero' mi hanno dato un voto positivo
> 10+1 = 11 e invece sono sempre a 10
> forse se mi danno un negativo non lo vedo?


 Non lo so... :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> sono a 10
> pero' mi hanno dato un voto positivo
> 10+1 = 11 e invece sono sempre a 10
> forse se mi danno un negativo non lo vedo?


E' la mia stessa situazione.:sonar:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma e' verde o grigio quel voto?


 non lo so dove lo vedo?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> non lo so dove lo vedo?


In Pannello Utente


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sai che oggi ho fatto l'amatriciana? :mrgreen:


ah era sugo all'amatriciana? boh... cio' attaccato na mensola per un padre pio che m'avanzava e pe' mo regge....

regge...

regge...

ue' e' quasi un'orina ormai...brevettalo....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

l'ammonimento negativo, è quindi un avvertimento:

_Okkio che quello che scrivi è sottoposto al giudizio di un pubblico che vota attraverso parametri assolutamenti personali._



sapete che vi dico?

champagne per tutti.

non adoperero' questo aggeggio..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah era sugo all'amatriciana? boh... cio' attaccato na mensola per un padre pio che m'avanzava e pe' mo regge....
> 
> regge...
> 
> ...


 :incazzato:il mio sugo è buonissimo!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :incazzato:il mio sugo è buonissimo!


vabbe' ce credo...

se sei bona a fa' pure la parmigggiana te sposo...mo' che me libero n'attimo...

prrrrrrrrrr......:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' ce credo...
> 
> se sei bona a fa' pure la parmigggiana te sposo...mo' che me libero n'attimo...
> 
> prrrrrrrrrr......:mrgreen:


 Che onore... :carneval:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> In Pannello Utente


 
grazie
è grigio
ora ce n e' anke un altro verde
pere' l'altro e' grigio?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che onore... :carneval:


azz..sei migliorata...ma de bruttto...

all'epoca m'avresti sfankule'...:mrgreen:

chettessuccesss...?non ti distrarre, neh......:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> grazie
> è grigio
> ora ce n e' anke un altro verde
> pere' l'altro e' grigio?


Il verde e' un punto in positivo per l'altro leggi qua cosa dice ADMIN

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=48544&postcount=396


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il verde e' un punto in positivo per l'altro leggi qua cosa dice ADMIN
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=48544&postcount=396


ora e' kiaro
grazie tante


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

si ma il conteggio me sa che e' sballato....ora sono a +48...stica...

ue' a qualcuno servono punti?

dai annamo oggi tutto a meta' prezzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si ma il conteggio me sa che e' sballato....ora sono a +48...stica...
> 
> ue' a qualcuno servono punti?
> 
> ...


ho sputato la cicca sul monitor:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si ma il conteggio me sa che e' sballato....ora sono a +48...stica...
> 
> ue' a qualcuno servono punti?
> 
> ...




Stermi' per caso sei passato di "LA' "? 

Come stanno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz..sei migliorata...ma de bruttto...
> 
> all'epoca m'avresti sfankule'...:mrgreen:
> 
> chettessuccesss...?non ti distrarre, neh......:mrgreen:


 Dipende dal contesto...
Dai che lo sai.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho sputato la cicca sul monitor:rotfl:


azz...meno male che me so' alzato a fa' plin plin oseno' me pijavi in pieno...:mrgreen:

comunque hai provveduto a riposizionarla all'interno della tua protesi?

brava, mo' sara' pure piu' saporita, neh?:up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' per caso sei passato di "LA' "?
> 
> Come stanno?


boh e chi lo sa....ma avra' gia' preso i voti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto...
> Dai che lo sai.


vabbe' ce lo so...te l'avevo anche detto che saresti un oggettino ancor piu' interessante ma anche di parecchio molto, se te slegavi...

er rodaggio quando lo finisci?:mrgreen:

comunque mo' basta oseno' pensano che sto a broccola' e me rovino la reputasion...ce tengo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> boh e chi lo sa....ma avra' gia' preso i voti?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




CHI? La Lops?


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

seeee la lops:rotfl:....sveglia Mari!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHI? La Lops?


se bonanotte...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' ce lo so...te l'avevo anche detto che saresti un oggettino ancor piu' interessante ma anche di parecchio molto, se te slegavi...
> 
> er rodaggio quando lo finisci?:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 ..me la rovino io se pensano che ce sto a famme broccolà (chissà cosa ho scritto... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl :carneval:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..me la rovino io se pensano che ce sto a famme broccolà (chissà cosa ho scritto... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl :carneval:


 
fatte broccolà e ti ammollo un clik positivo.
senno' ciccia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> fatte broccolà e ti ammollo un clik positivo.
> senno' ciccia.


 Ci fosse qualche broccolatore serio...


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci fosse qualche broccolatore serio...


:condom:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci fosse qualche broccolatore serio...


vabbe' ti "salgo" di un tot in graduatoria...anzi di un bel tot...

cuntent'??

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

*ma guarda, guarda chi è tornato*



Sterminator ha detto:


> prova...sa'...sa'...prova...
> 
> 1..2..3..prova...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


son secoli che manchi.
e che avevi perso il ferribot?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se bonanotte...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che stonata che sono, ho capito a chi ti riferivi  ma lo sai che e' proprio una bella donna? :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

Stermi', ma sei sparito di nuovo?


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', ma sei sparito di nuovo?


era solo di passaggio, ha det


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

MAH! Speriamo di no


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

*Mannaggia!*



Sterminator ha detto:


> prova...sa'...sa'...prova...
> 
> 1..2..3..prova...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Stermi' sei un gran fetentone  :incazzato:


----------

